# Sausage stir fry



## kimbaby (Jan 7, 2007)

not sure where this one fits in,
so I will post it here,and if its in the wrong place the mods. will move it...

what you need:

1 head of cabbage steamed
1-2 lbs smoked sausage cooked/sliced
1 large sweet onion
1 large bell pepper choped in rings
2 tbs soy sauce

what to do 
combine all ingrdients and
stir fry for about 8 mins. 
in large wok...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 7, 2007)

Interesting idea......It reminds me of a quick Saturday lunch we uesd to do many years ago...We called it "cabbage and weenies"...It was just steamed cabbage with weenies cut up in the cabbage...served with cornbread fritters...and get this..yellow mustard to dip the weenie in...kinda had a Corn dog thing going........


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 14, 2007)

In England my mother used to make "bubble and Squeak" which is cabbage, peas, potatoes and bacon all fried together. You can add onion or pretty much anything. Tasted so good!


----------

